# Tips/advice on Flies.



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,any tips on keeping flys at bay.Were in the campo don't know if that makes any difference.Getting bitten a lot,I take its mosquetos that are doing the biting,the flys just look like ordinary house flys but seem to be loads of them. Any tips or advise welcome.
Thanks 
Nick.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Flies are an absolute nightmare here too and I have tried quite a few things that just don't work.
Fly spray is useless, not sure what they have done to it over the years but it has lost all effectiveness and rarely kills them.
You can buy some wall plug things too but they aren't much chop either.
You can find plans online to make a simple fly trap using a plastic drink bottle, sugar water or old meat but they never worked for me.

The only thing I have found that actually works is good ol' fashioned fly paper, the hardest part was finding it somewhere but the numbers have been drastically reduced.

Also and this will help with the mozzies too is when time and budget will allow we are going to install fly screen on the windows and fly screen doors. I'm kind of baffled as to why they aren't more popular to be honest.

Mosquitoes are a bit different, I have found that the electric repellent plugs work to a degree and the same with various repellents you spray and rub in to your skin.
I have heard people swear by Deet however I haven't heard of that before, others say a few G&T's will do the trick but then again I don't suppose much matters after a few of them.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

A fly swatter?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It may not be mosquitoes that are biting you. We also live in the campo and have a field which is just ready to be ploughed but is full of grass and weed. This encourages a very small black beetle to thrive and bite us. They are less than the size of a pinhead but hurt like h*ll when they bite !!!

Your profile doesn't say where you live (location) - can you please update it to give us a clue. Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We brought 2 swatters when we found the fly paper and honestly since putting the paper up haven't touched the swatters.
They are a useful accessory though.

Oh and I want one of these.... Bug-A-Salt: The Original Salt Gun
I'm fairly certain that is fun for the whole family.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its getting colder now, so they should subside..........til next year!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it is getting colder but the number of flies is increasing. So annoying. And for reasons I cannot fathom they seem to be interested only in entering my right ear. Apart from being on the other side of my head it seems to be no different from my left ear. We tried shutting the persianas, and where we couldn't we have fly screens, a fly screen for the main door yet still they arrive. Our next plan is to leave everything open and then, when they aren't looking, we will go outside and leave them the house. The 10 cats will have fun...


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice folks I will try and find a store I can get fly paper tomorrow. I've updated my profile now we have moved into a long term rental.
Nick.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's best to stop them getting into the house in the first place. Keep the doors and windows shut unless they have fly screens (mosquiteras) over them. If not you can easily fit them yourself using a special kit with sticky velcro tape and mesh.

Mosquiteras - Leroy Merlin


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Brico ETC sell loads of mosquiteras & they are cheap nowadays. 
Easy to fit if you DIY and these are the casset type that fir between the window & persiana (or outside the persiana if you have old windows.
Aldi stocked sticky fly tape recently. 

Snikpoh raised a good point as the little blighters that live in the campo bushes ETC can bite like mad things, if going to a mates house in the campo I always spray myself first.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Flies are an absolute nightmare here too and I have tried quite a few things that just don't work.
> Fly spray is useless, not sure what they have done to it over the years but it has lost all effectiveness and rarely kills them.
> .


You may find the answer here .........
https://hat4uk.wordpress.com/2015/1...-selling-global-brandleader-that-doesnt-work/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That would make sense to me, I was thinking health and safety regs would of changed the formula.
I remember the days when you would spray the flies and they would drop immediately, we are all still here so it can't of been all that bad for us.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just think yourselves lucky you aren't suffering a plague of biting spiders, like this barrio in Seville ...

El Trébol será fumigado contra una plaga de arañas


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

We have a bat that sends a shock through a battery, mind you it's hard work. The first week we were here I got bitten to b-----y, which is unusual because I am not usually affected by mostiquitoes. The OH had to buy me creams and potions as they were turning septic. A mosy has just woken me up from my siesta. I hate the spray as it stinks and makes me cough, but we also use plug-ins which seem to work if we remember to switch them on!
All the properties we have rented in the past have had mosy nets at the windows and doors, for some reason this one hasn't. Lesson learned for next time eh!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

So, we visited some friends on Saturday. They have 19 dogs so a lot of flies. I noticed they had about 8 sticky fly papers hanging up and they were literally covered in thousands of flies so I thought, ok we'll go back to fly papers. Bought 4, hung them up, and so far not one single fly has landed on them, apart from a very tiny fruit fly. I'm going to load up the Kalashnikov and see how they like that...


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

I've read recently that the agricultural fruit growing areas with lots of poly tunnels are worst for flies.


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Avon Skin So Soft is a great repellent for mozzies and smells much better than 'deet' products.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Mercadonas sin perfumo fly spray kills them more or less instantly. Then again so do Leon & others. Trouble is trying to breath having flooded the rooms with it. The sin perfumo works ok & they drop like flies. :rofl:


----------



## Dot-dot (Aug 19, 2015)

I find a fly swatter is the perfect answer. Never miss the flies.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Screens. They're the best money I have spent. The baby no longer wakes up screaming from flies perching on his head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> I have heard people swear by Deet however I haven't heard of that before, others say a few G&T's will do the trick but then again I don't suppose much matters after a few of them.


DEET = N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide. It is included in sprays in different proportions, eg, 25%, 50%, 85%. It is effective. It is also carcinogenic in large doses and after continual use and can cause skin problems. So you have to decide whether to take the risk, use a product with DEET in it and perhaps increase your chances of getting cancer somewhere down the line (note: it's not inevitable) or be eaten alive by mozzies now.

In our household, OH was vehemently against the use of DEET until the tiger mozzies arrived this year and he now slathers himself with the stuff on the grounds that, as a pensioner, he'll be long gone anyway before he develops anything nasty from using it. I refuse to use it. Firstly, it smells foul. Secondly, I don't want anything that toxic on my skin. Thirdly, one of us is still getting bitten…..and it isn't me 

As to flies, I regard swatting them as fun. They are a menace but there are far less of them here than there are mozzies.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Screens. They're the best money I have spent. The baby no longer wakes up screaming from flies perching on his head.


You're such a good mom to buy the screens, Elenetxu. Congratulations on the new baby! Fantastic news!


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Bead curtains - they must do something as all the locals have them. 
Fly paper works, but about 70% of the time larger flies can free themselves and then they avoid it like the plague.
Best solution: spiders! "Come into my parlor...." - forgotten about that? 
VV


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

VinhoVerde said:


> Bead curtains - they must do something as all the locals have them.
> Fly paper works, but about 70% of the time larger flies can free themselves and then they avoid it like the plague.
> Best solution: spiders! "Come into my parlor...." - forgotten about that?
> VV


I have strip mosquito/fly netting immediately on the outside with chains on the outside of them . 
The flies walk underneath.  Admittedly it is only an occasional one.
At this time of year as the day draws to a close & if the front door is open the flies will be hanging on the netting in the dozens. I leave the fly spry on the reja & have to clear them before entering as otherwise some will always get through with you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VinhoVerde said:


> Bead curtains - they must do something as all the locals have them.
> Fly paper works, but about 70% of the time larger flies can free themselves and then they avoid it like the plague.
> Best solution: spiders! "Come into my parlor...." - forgotten about that?
> VV


But the geckos eat the spiders....


----------



## dandyman (Feb 22, 2014)

After 10 years of fly-ridden France I've moved here to Spain . The house has anti-fly screens on the door and windows. Amazing! I can't remember seeing a fly in the house all summer. I second those suggesting screen installation.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> DEET = N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide. It is included in sprays in different proportions, eg, 25%, 50%, 85%. It is effective. It is also carcinogenic in large doses and after continual use and can cause skin problems. So you have to decide whether to take the risk, use a product with DEET in it and perhaps increase your chances of getting cancer somewhere down the line (note: it's not inevitable) or be eaten alive by mozzies now.
> 
> In our household, OH was vehemently against the use of DEET until the tiger mozzies arrived this year and he now slathers himself with the stuff on the grounds that, as a pensioner, he'll be long gone anyway before he develops anything nasty from using it. I refuse to use it. Firstly, it smells foul. Secondly, I don't want anything that toxic on my skin. Thirdly, one of us is still getting bitten…..and it isn't me
> 
> As to flies, I regard swatting them as fun. They are a menace but there are far less of them here than there are mozzies.


Thanks for the explanation, after reading that I did some googling and turns out I have been using it for years with Aeroguard in Australia.
The fact it may not be good for you has never come up. Can't say I'm overly worried by it but maybe it's best not to use Tropical Strength on the kids and pregnant women.

The only repellent we have at the moment is some Junior spray stuff we got from Crete a few years back, I found that works well for keeping the flies off your feet if you are sitting outside.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

meetloaf said:


> DEET = N,N-Diethyl-meta-toluamide. It is included in sprays in different proportions, eg, 25%, 50%, 85%. It is effective. It is also carcinogenic in large doses and after continual use and can cause skin problems. So you have to decide whether to take the risk, use a product with DEET in it and perhaps increase your chances of getting cancer somewhere down the line (note: it's not inevitable) or be eaten alive by mozzies now.
> 
> In our household, OH was vehemently against the use of DEET until the tiger mozzies arrived this year and he now slathers himself with the stuff on the grounds that, as a pensioner, he'll be long gone anyway before he develops anything nasty from using it. I refuse to use it. Firstly, it smells foul. Secondly, I don't want anything that toxic on my skin. Thirdly, one of us is still getting bitten…..and it isn't me
> 
> As to flies, I regard swatting them as fun. They are a menace but there are far less of them here than there are mozzies.


There is now an allegedly safer (and EU approved) alternative to Deet. It is called Icaridin, also known as Picaridin, and there are many products containing it available in Spain. A number of countries have switched from Deet-based products to Picaridin-based products for military use (ie, troops based in tropical zones). I have found the Picaridin-based products just as effective as Deet. By the way, I regularly spray around the outside of our house with an agricultural insecticide called Ralbi 10. It´s only available from specialist agricultural suppliers (like the local agricultural co-operativa) but is very effective at controlling all types of insects, including mosquitoes, flies, wasps and ants. It only costs about €9 for a litre bottle but lasts for ages because you only need a tiny amount in 5 litres of water (but follow the instructions carefully, including the use of face mask and goggles while spraying).


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

The Skipper said:


> There is now an allegedly safer (and EU approved) alternative to Deet. ...(but follow the instructions carefully, including the use of face mask and goggles while spraying).


The use of face mask and goggles doesn't make me feel too safe! ainkiller:


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> The use of face mask and goggles doesn't make me feel too safe! ainkiller:


Ha ha! The mask and goggles are for the garden spray not the stuff you put on your skin! But you knew that, didn't you!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

No, I didn't get that. The way I read it, the Ralbi 10 for the garden has the Icaradin/Picaradin. Thanks for clearing that up. But for me I don't think new stuff that hasn't been proven dangerous is very assuring, because it could just mean that studies haven't proven the toxicity yet. I think along the same lines with old products, in that studies just may not have proven their toxicity yet - or the manufacturers haven't allowed the publishing of studies. So I try to stay away from 'man-made' chemicals as much as possible, though still give in like the next person. The fly swatter has no side effects for sure, other than for the dead flies. Nor do the screens have any side effects - even for the flies.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The machine gun seems to have worked. Clearly terrified of the prospect of dodging bullets, the flies are now hurling themselves onto the fly paper....


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi we have heard about the tiger mosquitos recently can anybody advise whether that are still active we are coming to Spain on Monday. Vinuela then across to Cadiz for a few days. Re the flies we are bringing an electronic fly zapper to leave at the house. I'll report as to any success with the flies.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Swerve, here's an article on the tiger mosquito from May. It says the season is May until September or October. So you should be safe. If not, there are tips on how to deal with them.

! Murcia Today - How To Combat The Tiger Mosquito Invasion In The Region Of Murcia


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Just about all of the mozzies I have seen this year have been tiger ones, there are still a few about but it hasn't been too bad for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

We have had a dreadful time with tiger mozzies this year but the temp has dropped over the last few days and they seem to have disappeared. No guarantees, but you may have missed the worst of it by a few days.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks. I met a guy last week that had been to Marbella and thought he had been bitten he by the tiger mozzie and the bites looked really nasty. Not the usual bite that I seem to get. If I'm bitten I'm usually ok but she who must be obeyed seems to be affected worse and sometimes gets blisters and we have to wait a few weeks and then bust them with a sanitised needle. Re the tiger mozzie is it true that they bite anytime and not just like normal ones that seem to only get you after dusk. ???


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Swerve said:


> Thanks. I met a guy last week that had been to Marbella and thought he had been bitten he by the tiger mozzie and the bites looked really nasty. Not the usual bite that I seem to get. If I'm bitten I'm usually ok but she who must be obeyed seems to be affected worse and sometimes gets blisters and we have to wait a few weeks and then bust them with a sanitised needle. Re the tiger mozzie is it true that they bite anytime and not just like normal ones that seem to only get you after dusk. ???


According to the article I posted, yes, they bite during the daytime too, unlike normal mosquitoes that bite after dusk, like you say. Also, they say like you do, that the bite is a lot worse than the regular mosquitoes. They also say they bite numerous times, unlike just once like the regular mosquitoes.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes by the look at the bites it looked like he had been bitten a few times around say a 1 centimetre area. He had even been bitten on his eyelids. Ouch.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> Ha ha! The mask and goggles are for the garden spray not the stuff you put on your skin! But you knew that, didn't you!


Unfortunately you'd need a licence & certification to do any outside spraying now.All comes under the new agricultural regulations.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately you'd need a licence & certification to do any outside spraying now.All comes under the new agricultural regulations.


Nobody takes any notice of regulations in my neck of the woods! Substances banned years ago by the EU are still openly on sale!


----------



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

We are having issues with flies at the moment and nothing seems to deter them, we found a 4w insect killer ultra violet light thingie but the blighters avoid it like anything and we haven't had any success with it. I think by the sounds of it, nets are they way to go. Not sure if I have missed this info but anyone know where to get them, we will need a lot of netting and velcro!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

According to Viz a great tip for dealing with flies is to smear excrement on the tip of a vacuum cleaner tube- and hey presto you can get rid of them at the flick of a switch


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> According to Viz a great tip for dealing with flies is to smear excrement on the tip of a vacuum cleaner tube- and hey presto you can get rid of them at the flick of a switch


Is Viz still going ?
Used to read that a lot in the 70's (?) and was always good for a laugh.


----------

